# Sexing kittens.



## Rain Shadow (Oct 6, 2015)

My rescue kittens are 4 weeks old almost 5 by my vet's guesstimate. He admitted he's not that experienced with kittens this young, take his guesses on sex with a grain of salt. Today I had my horse vet out for fall shots on my mare and he took a look. 

Small animal Vet said all females, one maybe male. 

Horse Vet says I have 3 males and only Natalia is a female. 

My vet tech friend disagreed and said all girls. 

If I get pics of their genitals is anyone here experienced enough to help me out? At what age does sex become a bit more obvious?

At this point I'm just waiting for testicles to appear and trying to think of alternate names.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

At 4 weeks it's usually not too hard. It gets much easier by 6 weeks though.

What colors are they? Any tortis will be female, and all orange tends to be male.

Go ahead and post pics and I'll give it a go


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Rain Shadow said:


> At this point I'm just waiting for testicles to appear....



Too many jokes, my head may explode.....


----------



## Rain Shadow (Oct 6, 2015)

Alright got some pics finally that weren't a total blur. Not easy! 

I'm pretty sure my horse vet is right looking online at sexing guides. Jemma (Boy), Angel (Boy), Jingle (Boy) and Natalia (Girl)


----------



## Vee (Oct 1, 2015)

3 boys and 1 girl -- only girl is Natalia.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Agreed. Think of it like this; female kitten has ; - a dot and a line close below it, male has : - two dots farther apart, the space between them is where the testicles will come in.


----------

